# Newest Cuties



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

These 2 are from my most recent litter. 









This one's name is Barbwire. My husband has decided that we are keeping this one regardless because he looks like he has a little cattle brand on his rear.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

I feel like I'm comparing him to ink splatters in a psychologist office but I see a little lizard in his marking. Haha!

Loads of cuteness either way


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

TrixYogurt (iM) said:


> I feel like I'm comparing him to ink splatters in a psychologist office but I see a little lizard in his marking. Haha!
> 
> Loads of cuteness either way


I could totally see the lizard! I thought it kinda looked like an upside down mustache.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

LOL I can see it too! It's like picking shapes out of the clouds when I was little. Haha.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what lovely cuties


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh gosh, they're all so cute! I see a little scorpion in Barbwire's marking.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Barbwire's getting BIG! I still end up staring at his black spot trying to figure out what it looks like lol









Sweet Pea, one of Barbwire's sisters.









Lucky, from a different litter.


----------

